# Cornwall Recommendations



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm vaguely considering a trip to Cornwall in the summer, mainly to do some walking and photography. Has anyone got any recommendations for places to go/things to see?

Tintagel and Lizard Point are already on my list. Maybe Mousehole too, to see if it's actually a real place 

Paging Voley.


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2019)

Are you planning on staying somewhere, camping? I can recommend some amazing beaches...


----------



## Geri (Mar 14, 2019)

Crantock, just south of Newquay, is a really quaint village with a lovely thatched pub and a beautiful beach.

St Ives. 

Mullion Cove (not that far from the Lizard). 

Somewhere near Penzance is a little stone circle called Men An Tol. If you are in that area you should also go to St Michael's Mount.


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2019)

Go to Kynance Cove, which is the most beautiful place.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2019)

I love West Cornwall. 

You should definitely go to Aunty May’s Pasty Shop in Newlyn, the Minack Theatre, and Zennor Church.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> Are you planning on staying somewhere, camping? I can recommend some amazing beaches...


Not sure yet, depends on logistics of getting there and what I’m planning to do. 

Camping is fairly likely though, so amazing beach recommendations are welcome


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2019)

Ask fizzerbird to give you a guided tour.  I think she lives in Devon but that's near enough.  

How about going to the Scilly Isles (not sure of the spelling).  

Best take a radiation dose meter with you to be on the safe side.


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2019)

My favourite beach is Pedn Vounder, which is a short walk from the Minack Theatre (the Minack is an open air theatre on the cliffs - they host amateur dramatic societies from around the country and the productions are... variable in quality, but the setting is incredible) Pedn Vounder is a nudist beach, but you get used to it quickly enough - plus the nudism keeps it fairly quiet even at busy times. My second favourite beach is Porthcurno, which is just under the cliffs the Minack sits on.

There's a great campsite at Treen Farm just above Pedn Vounder which would be a good place to base yourself - there's lots of spectacular coastal walks easily accessible, you can get to anywhere in west cornwall fairly quickly... We got a bus to Lamorna Cove one day and walked along the coastal path back to the campsite, which is gorgeous (also a walk George Smiley talks of going on in Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy).


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2019)

Rectory Farm & Tearooms - North Cornwall

Have a cream tea here !


----------



## Voley (Mar 14, 2019)

Place is a fucking dump. Avoid.

Here's a couple of photos I took last Summer. Never again.

Pedn Vounder / Porthcurno. Hellish.

 

Lands End. Appalling.



Cape Cornwall. Vile.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2019)

Voley said:


> Place is a fucking dump. Avoid.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos I took last Summer. Never again.
> 
> ...


#looksshit


----------



## Voley (Mar 14, 2019)

marty21 said:


> #looksshit


#wellfuckingshitmate


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2019)

marty21 said:


> #looksshit



And radioactive.  Explains a lot.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Rectory Farm & Tearooms - North Cornwall
> 
> Have a cream tea here !


I’ll ask them for the Marty discount  



Voley said:


> Place is a fucking dump. Avoid.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos I took last Summer. Never again.
> 
> ...


Looks awful, I think I’ll stay up north instead.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks awful, I think I’ll stay up north instead.



Remember -  no stotties available in the barren wasteland of Cornwall.  

Spend a week in Seaton Carew instead.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 14, 2019)

A trip to Camborne on damp Tuesday is a must.


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2019)

Mrs B's brother directed me to this great secret beach, Portheras Cove - it's a walk to get to, but deserted and glorious.


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2019)

Also, if you aren't a national trust member, consider joining - you can't move for national trust shit in cornwall.

We had a really nice time at Glendurgan Gardens, a victorian quaker family's botanical gardens - beautifully landscaped, lots of nice plants and a great beach with clear water to swim in at the bottom of the valley.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2019)

oh yeah, drive in and out overnight.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> My favourite beach is Pedn Vounder, which is a short walk from the Minack Theatre (the Minack is an open air theatre on the cliffs - they host amateur dramatic societies from around the country and the productions are... variable in quality, but the setting is incredible) Pedn Vounder is a nudist beach, but you get used to it quickly enough - plus the nudism keeps it fairly quiet even at busy times. My second favourite beach is Porthcurno, which is just under the cliffs the Minack sits on.
> 
> There's a great campsite at Treen Farm just above Pedn Vounder which would be a good place to base yourself - there's lots of spectacular coastal walks easily accessible, you can get to anywhere in west cornwall fairly quickly... We got a bus to Lamorna Cove one day and walked along the coastal path back to the campsite, which is gorgeous (also a walk George Smiley talks of going on in Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy).


I was down there for a couple of weeks last summer  and it is starting to get busier now. Apparently, some people were posting it on instagram and it got VERY popular very quickly and it all got a bit too much with the paths blocked with people too scared to climb down and all the roads blocked with traffic and crap parking.

I don't know how well you know the folks at Treen farm, but you may have heard about Kevin the owner who died late last year. I'm not sure how it will impact on the site, as he worked so hard there and in the local community. Gutted, such a sound fella.

TF campsite is constantly busy and you can't book in advance. You just have to turn up in the morning and hope there is space, or go on the waiting list and turn up every morning 'til you can get a pitch. Fine if you're in a van, but more of a pita if you're tenting it


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2019)

We've only been to camp, don't know the people there at all.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 14, 2019)

You should get in some of the industrial archaeology, fascinating mining history including this arsenic mine at the back of my place. Someone remarked that it's proper Agatha Christie country round here.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 14, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And radioactive.  Explains a lot.


Some places down there exceed dose rates that you'll find in the Chernobyl exclusion zone or at various nuclear test sites.

One of the many reasons I love visiting.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2019)

two sheds said:


> You should get in some of the industrial archaeology, fascinating mining history including this arsenic mine at the back of my place. Someone remarked that it's proper Agatha Christie country round here.
> 
> View attachment 164486


And then there’s the old lace mines, of course.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 14, 2019)

and treacle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2019)

nogojones said:


> TF campsite is constantly busy and you can't book in advance. You just have to turn up in the morning and hope there is space, or go on the waiting list and turn up every morning 'til you can get a pitch. Fine if you're in a van, but more of a pita if you're tenting it


This place looks good, but I think I'd stay somewhere else I could guarantee a space (for a tent) for the first night. Especially if I end up driving all the way. 

I camped somewhere similar on Iona a couple of years ago, but there was only two other people staying there at the same time as me so no worries about getting a space


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2019)

Polperro 

Loads of my ancestors in the churchyard there 

Or should that be 



Beautiful place, anyway


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> This place looks good, but I think I'd stay somewhere else I could guarantee a space (for a tent) for the first night. Especially if I end up driving all the way.
> 
> I camped somewhere similar on Iona a couple of years ago, but there was only two other people staying there at the same time as me so no worries about getting a space


West Cornwall feels a lot like Iona in some ways. Much busier, but the same light, the same sea. If you find a quiet beach, it can be a lot like that small island, wild Hebridean feeling.  

There’s some really great shore and cliff walks. I can’t remember names right now. But there’s one in particular that takes you past a lookout-lighthouse thing. I think it was near Porthcurno. And there’s a great coastal path at Zennor too.


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> This place looks good, but I think I'd stay somewhere else I could guarantee a space (for a tent) for the first night. Especially if I end up driving all the way.
> 
> I camped somewhere similar on Iona a couple of years ago, but there was only two other people staying there at the same time as me so no worries about getting a space


There was loads of cheap campsites near Portheras Cove with plenty of space - we paid an eyewatering amount of money for a cottage because I couldn't face camping in the rain with two kids (my best mate came home early in 2017 because it was raining so hard) - of course it was glorious all week. Every time I drove past a campsite offering space at £10 a night or whatever I ground my teeth...


----------



## 2hats (Mar 14, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> And there’s a great coastal path at Zennor too.


There's a great coastal path all the way round, er, the coast.

The only problem is the dilemma - do you spend most of your time enjoying the view or most of your time staring down to where you put your foot so you don't twist your ankle.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 14, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> Polperro
> 
> Loads of my ancestors in the churchyard there
> 
> ...



Polperro's fucking lovely. Also really friendly, we spent a couple of great nights in a pub there with live music. Special time. 

Also Bedruthan Steps. Big climb down there and back up again but worth it, lovely beach.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> If you find a quiet beach, it can be a lot like that small island, wild Hebridean feeling.




I also fancy Lewis/Harris, but I've been to Scotland for the last three years so I think a change is in order!



killer b said:


> camping in the rain


Again, sounds like my trip to Mull/Iona a couple of years ago 

Plenty to think about so far. I suppose I'd better see when I can get some time off work first


----------



## two sheds (Mar 14, 2019)

Ah yes Zennor too. Find out when the live music night at the Tinners Arms is, that's special too. Lots of local musicians turn up and have Irish style fiddle night.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2019)

Dp


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2019)

2hats said:


> Some places down there exceed dose rates that you'll find in the Chernobyl exclusion zone or at various nuclear test sites.
> 
> One of the many reasons I love visiting.



I think as long as neonwilderness holds his breath for the duration of his stay he'll be safe from radon poisoning.  

I've got several lumps of granite at home but they didn't utter a peep when I tested then with a gieger counter.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 14, 2019)

My house is full of radon  They've drilled holes to let it out  
So far we have arsenic, radon, traffic, rain, fog and possible broken ankles. Come on down


----------



## Voley (Mar 14, 2019)

The Zennor walk you're talking about is probably St Ives to Zennor. Absolutely beautiful. Top twenty on that Britain's Favourite Walks thing that ITV did recently out. 

Good chance of seeing seals and even a dolphin if you're lucky. About 6 miles but very up and down so good exercise.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 14, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've got several lumps of granite at home but they didn't utter a peep when I tested then with a gieger counter.


Try the wacky coloured lumps instead. You definitely don't want to wander in amongst some of the old mine workings down there. There are exposure rates that far exceed anything I've measured in accident exclusion zones and nuclear test sites.


Ground Elder said:


> My house is full of radon  They've drilled holes to let it out
> So far we have arsenic, radon, traffic, rain, fog and possible broken ankles. Come on down


You forgot the polonium.


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2019)

I think were booking to go back at the end of July as it happens


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2019)

2hats said:


> Try the wacky coloured lumps instead. You definitely don't want to wander in amongst some of the old mine workings down there. There are exposure rates that far exceed anything I've measured in accident exclusion zones and nuclear test sites.
> 
> You forgot the polonium.


And you've been to Chernobyl and some Kazakh test sites, right?


----------



## chilango (Mar 14, 2019)

The Tolcarne Inn in Newlyn is fantastic for food.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 14, 2019)

2hats said:


> Try the wacky coloured lumps instead. You definitely don't want to wander in amongst some of the old mine workings down there. There are exposure rates that far exceed anything I've measured in accident exclusion zones and nuclear test sites.
> 
> You forgot the polonium.



 pah that's rubbish

Cornwall School of Mines students often do measurements in the valley at the back of mine. One of them said they'd recorded 20,000 ppm (as I recall 20 ppm is maximum for school sites, 30 ppm domestic) - I presume from the chambers where they condensed the arsenic out. And there's an arsenic flue a couple of miles away that's got fair amount of pure arsenic deposits in still since the 1930s? 

Mine owners in the 1800s used to boast how good arsenic was for people, gives nice shiny hair


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2019)

2hats said:


> Try the wacky coloured lumps instead. You definitely don't want to wander in amongst some of the old mine workings down there. There are exposure rates that far exceed anything I've measured in accident exclusion zones and nuclear test sites.
> 
> You forgot the polonium.



Jesus, why isn't the whole place cordoned off?


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 14, 2019)

Has anyone mentioned collapsing mine shafts yet?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2019)

Ground Elder said:


> Has anyone mentioned collapsing mine shafts yet?



The rest of need to build a wall on the border of the radioactive poison - filled wasteland.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 14, 2019)

Ground Elder said:


> Has anyone mentioned collapsing mine shafts yet?



Yes don't step on any dips in the ground  

A mate helped me dig out some rocks/bits of concrete at the bottom of the garden that had been piled up by previous residents. Afterwards he said as he was digging them out he was thinking 'snakes ... snakes' while when I was digging them out I was thinking 'mineshaft ... mineshaft'.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 15, 2019)

two sheds said:


> I was thinking 'mineshaft ... mineshaft'.


 Back in my crusty hippy incarnation, I spent a couple of weeks parked up near where your misty picture was taken two sheds. One night, as it was getting dark, I went for a walk with shovel and loo roll. Suddenly it was pitch black. I took a step forward, put my foot down and started sliding down what felt like a vertical drop  I was also thinking 'mineshaft...mineshaft'  In the morning I went back and discovered I'd stumbled down a foot high bank and then fought my way through fifteen foot of dense gorse to get out 

I used to lay awake in my bender listening to the ominous underground rumbles


----------



## 2hats (Mar 15, 2019)

two sheds said:


> pah that's rubbish


No. No it's not. The mine tailings are rubbish. Seriously, there are old mine workings that no one without adequate protection and monitoring should be spending anymore than the briefest of visits to, if that. There are near-sub-surface locations in the SW where one could easily exceed annual limits for occupational radiation workers well before lunchtime. Some of the radium for the Curies original experiments was obtained from one or two of the places.


> Cornwall School of Mines students often do measurements in the valley at the back of mine. One of them said they'd recorded 20,000 ppm (as I recall 20 ppm is maximum for school sites, 30 ppm domestic)


ppm isn't a dose measurement, just a concentration, presumably of radon gas here. It's actually the polonium daughter decay product of radon that is the health hazard.


farmerbarleymow said:


> Jesus, why isn't the whole place cordoned off?


I don't think they get many visitors other than the odd research group and a handful of atomic tourists.

It's not too difficult to find pieces and seams of pitchblende (mainly UO2 uranium ore) around a car park and down on the beach of a certain well known SW seaside resort (the car park was built over the old uranium mine).


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2019)

2hats said:


> ppm isn't a dose measurement, just a concentration, presumably of radon gas here. It's actually the polonium daughter decay product of radon that is the health hazard.



No sorry that's arsenic concentration, and indeed isn't a dose measurement. But you don't want to eat the earth round here


----------



## a_chap (Mar 15, 2019)

2hats said:


> Try the wacky coloured lumps instead. You definitely don't want to wander in amongst some of the old mine workings down there. There are exposure rates that far exceed anything I've measured in accident exclusion zones and nuclear test sites.
> 
> You forgot the polonium.



Fortunately Asda still sell it:


----------



## 2hats (Mar 15, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Fortunately Asda still sell it:


Those red 'traffic light' nutrition warnings alone should suffice to deter you from going near it.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2019)

Not polari?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2019)

Ground Elder said:


> Back in my crusty hippy incarnation ...
> 
> I used to lay awake in my bender listening to the ominous underground rumbles



You'd been eating lentils admit it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 15, 2019)

2hats said:


> I don't think they get many visitors other than the odd research group and a handful of atomic tourists.



I thought Cornwall had loads of visitors?  

neonwilderness - best go to Sellafield instead.  I hear it's lovely in summer, and you can swim in the nice warm ponds on site which are tastefully lit in a fetching shade of blue.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2019)

Voley you're not helping here. 

Take it from me, the place is a fucking death trap and then there's the local populace to contend with, that and the language problem.

I'd give it a wide birth if you value your safety and your sanity.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Mar 15, 2019)

The Roseland is lovely but madly crowded in the summer, especially the coast path and most of the beaches; if you like creeks and woodland an OS map could offer some promising ideas. I haven't been here long enough to be able to recommend secret places.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2019)

Yep if you want to avoid people go for the moorlands and mining areas - height of summer pretty well all I get going down the road is cyclists and horses.  :shakesfist:


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 15, 2019)

Inland Cornwall is largely ignored by tourists. 

Hurrah.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 15, 2019)

two sheds said:


> Yep if you want to avoid people go for the moorlands and *selected* mining areas


FTFY


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 15, 2019)

Don't go to Bodmin Moor



Or anywhere on the north coast


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2019)

2hats said:


> FTFY



Yes true, particularly the ones with no tourist attractions apart from old engine houses


----------



## [62] (Mar 15, 2019)

I know the OP emphasised walking and photography, but I would recommend Falmouth as a base. It's a great combination of proper working town and arty student enclave. Beerwolf (pub/leftfield book shop) has to rank as one of my favourite drinking spots in the country (and I'll be there tomorrow ). You can also pick up the coast path along the Lizard peninsula there.

St Ives is great and everything, but personally I only go there in winter. Not only do you get the proper drama of rugged West Cornwall then but it's just tourist hell in the summer.


----------



## killer b (Mar 15, 2019)

Beerwolf is the best pub, totally correct.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2019)

Avoid St Austell, stayed there once, never again. Central is about all than can be said for it. It's dead.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 15, 2019)

Better than Camborne 'spoons?  

Yes, Falmouth's an interesting town for a wander. The Maritime Museum is worth a visit as well.


----------



## circleline (Mar 15, 2019)

Was gonna post about that magical and mythical land up upon the high ground, full of ancient legends, monuments and antiquities but just don't want everyone to know about it..so I didn't.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 16, 2019)

Going Bodmin eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> Don't go to Bodmin Moor
> 
> View attachment 164560
> 
> ...


Looks rubbish


----------



## circleline (Mar 16, 2019)

two sheds said:


> Going Bodmin eh?




Yeah, Bodmin.  Bit rubbish but ok if you're into that kind of thing..


----------



## two sheds (Mar 16, 2019)

I actually like Bodmin, couple of really good second-hand-type shops and cafes

and a bus to get me home


----------



## Libertad (Mar 16, 2019)

two sheds said:


> I actually like Bodmin, couple of really good second-hand-type shops and cafes
> 
> and a bus to get me home



What's a bus?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 16, 2019)

Well as it happens I live pretty well in the middle of nowhere and there's a bus stop (not marked, admittedly) at the end of my road. From there I can get to Redruth and Truro and ..... the world.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 16, 2019)

two sheds said:


> Well as it happens I live pretty well in the middle of nowhere and there's a bus stop (not marked, admittedly) at the end of my road. From there I can get to Redruth and Truro and ..... the world.



No one likes a show off.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 16, 2019)

[QUOTE="two sheds, post: 15971340, member: 430" From there I can get to Redruth and Truro and ..... the world.[/QUOTE] I've always considered Hayle to be the gateway to the world, due to the sign at the train station stating that the platform is for Truro and _beyond_.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 16, 2019)

Hatfield and the North


----------



## Ming (Mar 22, 2019)

Sennen Cove is nice if you fancy surfing and can make it through the radioactive hell (are they setting the next Fallout in Cornwall?).


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2019)

Yes First and Last Inn is worth a visit - stayed there with some friends a couple of years ago and it's a bit special.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2019)

two sheds said:


> Yes First and Last Inn is worth a visit - stayed there with some friends a couple of years ago and it's a bit special.


Only pub round here that hasn't barred me at some point. You can take that as a recommendation or warning as you see fit.

Couple of recent pics from Penwith. I'd avoid all this like the plague if I were you:


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 26, 2019)

Haven't gone west since last Lafrowda day. Might have to venture out there in the next week. Had a few visitors recently who'd never been to West Penwith before. They reminded me that we live in a truly stunning place  I forget sometimes


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2019)

Ground Elder said:


> Haven't gone west since last Lafrowda day. Might have to venture out there in the next week. Had a few visitors recently who'd never been to West Penwith before. They reminded me that we live in a truly stunning place  I forget sometimes


Easily done. Mate of mine's just moved in next door so I've been showing him round. Seeing it through his eyes (iykwim) has made me appreciate it again. Hells Mouth at the weekend was jaw-dropping.


----------



## circleline (Mar 26, 2019)

So shit - who could be bothered with it all..



Voley said:


> Only pub round here that hasn't barred me at some point. You can take that as a recommendation or warning as you see fit.
> 
> Couple of recent pics from Penwith. I'd avoid all this like the plague if I were you:


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 27, 2019)

We always stay near Penzance & really like that area, you can get to either coast easily. We go in August most years and never find it too busy, sure car parks at popular beaches, but there's plenty of places you can get to off the beaten track. Loads of good walking. Cheap campsites.

Places we've enjoyed visiting are St Michael's Mount (even that wasn't too busy the day we went, plenty of space there to wander), Minnack Theatre (saw Levellers have a sold out gig coming up there soon! we saw a kid's play, well worth it), neolithic stuff (Chysauster Bronze Age village, small but interesting, want to go to more of these places), and if you like mines/industrial stuff then Geevor Tin Mine: Home is worth a visit. And there's loads of abandoned ones dotted about to just stop and look at. Oh the Telegraph Museum at Porthcurno is also good, don't know if you have kids but it's very kid friendly too, and you get to go underground as well to the war rooms. So much more I want to explore when I'm next there! Penzance has lots, art gallery, harbour, botanic gardens, love Penzance, it has such a nice down to earth feel, not wall to wall touristy.

Geevor



chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 144457



Favourite beaches Porthcurno (small) and Godrevy (stretches on for miles)

 
.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 27, 2019)

All Cornwall's beaches are poisoned by mine tailings and the majority of them are highly radioactive. No place for children if you value their health.


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe Mousehole too, to see if it's actually a real place



Mousehole have got Foxhole in the Cup this year.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2019)

Voley said:


> Mousehole have got Foxhole in the Cup this year.
> 
> View attachment 165899


You’re definitely making this stuff up now


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> You’re definitely making this stuff up now



It's a braver man than me that accuses the mighty A Season In Helston of fake news:


----------



## Saunders (Apr 5, 2019)

Another vote for West Cornwall, if the adders, radon, mine shafts and WEEVER FISH!! don’t put you off. 
Had a lovely walk on a bit of burnt moor the other day; the scent on the breeze was a combination of gorse fire and gorse flower, kinda like laphroig and French madeleines. 
Out with the dog this morning..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm vaguely considering a trip to Cornwall in the summer, mainly to do some walking and photography. Has anyone got any recommendations for places to go/things to see?
> 
> Tintagel and Lizard Point are already on my list. Maybe Mousehole too, to see if it's actually a real place
> 
> Paging Voley.



For walking the stretch of coast from Tintagel to Crackington Haven is magnificent, particularly the bits either side of Boscastle.


----------



## Voley (Apr 8, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> For walking the stretch of coast from Tintagel to Crackington Haven is magnificent, particularly the bits either side of Boscastle.


Did that bit with my brother's friends on his birthday recently. A beauty of a walk.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 9, 2019)

Saunders said:


> View attachment 166744 View attachment 166745 Another vote for West Cornwall, if the adders, radon, mine shafts and WEEVER FISH!! don’t put you off.
> Had a lovely walk on a bit of burnt moor the other day; the scent on the breeze was a combination of gorse fire and gorse flower, kinda like laphroig and French madeleines.
> Out with the dog this morning..




Adders that common ?


----------



## Libertad (Apr 9, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Adders that common ?



Yes but we're currently experiencing a real problem with tree vipers.


----------



## Saunders (Apr 9, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Adders that common ?


Uncommon enough to be worth mentioning "ooh I saw an adder the other day"; common enough that most people I know here have seen at least one. I've seen about 8, whereas I've only ever seen two hedgehogs.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 9, 2019)

Saunders said:


> Uncommon enough to be worth mentioning "ooh I saw an adder the other day"; common enough that most people I know here have seen at least one. I've seen about 8, whereas I've only ever seen two hedgehogs.


The weavers are real though and got a few people I know in Treen


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 9, 2019)

Saunders said:


> Uncommon enough to be worth mentioning "ooh I saw an adder the other day"; common enough that most people I know here have seen at least one. I've seen about 8, whereas I've only ever seen two hedgehogs.



Off topic - but a good number of them in Wales , especially around the Gower and Pembroke. Always clear off quickly - or the ones I have come across !


----------



## AnnaKarpik (May 10, 2019)

OMG, I just had to share! From midday today, at Lemon Quay, Truro, the one, the only SARGON of AKKAD!

I'm hoping for something akin to a bear-baiting, without the cruelty to bears. Or dogs.


----------



## Libertad (May 11, 2019)

AnnaKarpik said:


> OMG, I just had to share! From midday today, at Lemon Quay, Truro, the one, the only SARGON of AKKAD!
> 
> I'm hoping for something akin to a bear-baiting, without the cruelty to bears. Or dogs.



The fragrant Milo Yiannopoulos was also there. See below:

31 striking moments from UKIP Candidate Carl Benjamin's visit

Fight breaks out after protesters try to throw milkshakes over Ukip candidate


----------



## JasonAngry (Jun 10, 2019)

Sennen Cove ? I think it's called


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

Some archive photos:


















						Archive pictures: St Ives, Mousehole, Marazion, Cornwall and Devon in August 2005 – fifty photos
					

Here’s a set of photos taken around Cornwall and Devon some fifteen years ago, on the summer of 2005. Above: deck chairs and St Ives harbour.




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2020)

i particularly like this one as they wait for the tide to come in


----------

